# Prepaid und Abofallen



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2010)

Eine Verständnisfrage zu den ganzen SMS-Diensten und Abofallen:

Bin ich eigentlich mit einem Prepaid-Handy auf der sicheren Seite? Wenn nicht, hätte ich ja überhaupt keine Kontrolle außer einer ständigen Guthaben-Kontrolle.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Prepaid und Abofallen*

Hierauf ein entschiedenes "vielleicht".
Hintergrund ist der, dass es durchaus Abrechnungsmodelle bei prepaid gibt, die nicht in Echtzeit funktionieren. Es kann bei prepaid also auch negative Guthaben geben. Das wäre dann aber wieder eine Forderungssache vom Anbieter zu Dir (er kommt ja nicht ohne Weiteres an Dein Geld).
Zudem gibts Mischformen. Nicht alles, was prepaid heißt, ist auch reines prepaid.


----------



## peter999 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Prepaid und Abofallen*

Das soll heissen, bei echtem Prepaid kann nix passieren?


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Prepaid und Abofallen*

Vielleicht. Auch da gabs schon negative Guthaben.


----------



## Marco (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Prepaid und Abofallen*



peter999 schrieb:


> Das soll heissen, bei echtem Prepaid kann nix passieren?



Nein, denn bei Guthabenaufladung erwacht eventuell  "das angebliche ABO" wieder und das Guthaben schmilzt schneller als Eis in der Sonne.

Das reklamieren beim Provider ist wohl auch nicht ohne.

Gruß Marco


----------

